# Zebra danios



## George Farmer (15 Jul 2007)

I'm considering adding a bit more action to my 125 l.

So far there's 10 pentazona barbs and 12 glowlight danios.

I quite fancy a small shoal of zebra danios, 6 or so.  They'll add some interest to the upper levels and are very active, providing a nice contrast to the serene planting style (crypts, ferns, anubias).

Tank temp is set to around 25C.  Plenty of flow via 600lph Juwel internal filter (single nozzle, no spray bar.)

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Jul 2007)

Should look good George. Nice colours and they should definitely provide movement just below the surface. The only thing i'll add is that Ive heard some say, a tank with too many shoals can look a bit odd.


----------



## Dave Spencer (15 Jul 2007)

I bought some Rasbora dorsiocellata, and they are my favourite fish by a mile. Although they are all over the tank, they spend most of the time in the mid or upper water and are full of energy. They constantly chase eachother and go through what appears to be some kind of mating routine. Compared to my never to be seen Cardinals and Embers, they really bring the tank to life. Smaller Rasbora, Microrasbora and Boraras _sp_ are definitely the way ahead for me.

Fred may have a good point about having three separate shoals in 125l, though. Still, I am sure you know what will work.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jul 2007)

The scape is wild-looking enough to compliment three shoals, I think.

I want to avoid too small a fish, as the leaves are quite big.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Jul 2007)

I like Zebra Danios, but maybe thay are little too mainstream. How about Hatchetfish? Their shape would make a nice contrast to your other types.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jul 2007)

Thanks Dave, but I'm trying to stick with SE Asian plants and fish (except Anubias, of course!)  Hatchets would look good though.

My thinking was that zebras are so mainstream, that they're underrated in aquascaping.  Probably because they're so fast.  

I think the last time I saw them was in Steven Chong's 60cm.

Another option I'm considering is the Vietnamese minnow - http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... cle_id=608

But I think I'm decided on the zebras TBH.


----------



## Aeropars (17 Jul 2007)

If they are anythign like mine then they wont shoal and they belt around the tank so much that any other shoals get broken up!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jul 2007)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> If they are anythign like mine then they wont shoal and they belt around the tank so much that any other shoals get broken up!



Perfect!  Thanks Lee.


----------



## peter (25 Sep 2007)

hi  george  as requested  areply to one of your posting  two or three different shoals works brilliantly the y tend to stay in there  own groups  however you nead  a couple of dozen in each shoal for  a good effect  my only thought the might give you a head ache after a wh ile  but the are  a delightful fish  you may also consider the glow light danio
peter


----------



## James Flexton (26 Sep 2007)

i had 12 in my rio180 for 3 years. only just lost the last one a month ago. great active fish. just as aeropars said mine zipped around the tank like there was no tomorrow. great to watch but doubtful if they will shoal, mine never did they seem too confident to require it.

they colour up nicely if fed decent food.


----------



## beeky (26 Sep 2007)

I've always preferred the leapord danio myself as I find the pattern a bit more interesting. Read somwhere that they're just a variation of the zebra though, still the same species. Can't see it myself TBH!


----------



## George Farmer (27 Sep 2007)

peter said:
			
		

> hi  george  as requested  areply to one of your posting  two or three different shoals works brilliantly the y tend to stay in there  own groups  however you nead  a couple of dozen in each shoal for  a good effect  my only thought the might give you a head ache after a wh ile  but the are  a delightful fish  you may also consider the glow light danio
> peter



Thanks, Peter.

I already have 12 glowlights, as mentioned in my first post.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Oct 2007)

I love my zebras   They've got great character.  I have 4 leopards in my rio180 aswell and they are so active.  I had a few fin nipping problems at first, they'd go after my harlequin rasboras, but its all settled down and they just chase eache other around.  I think I have 2 males and 2 females.

My zebras are seemingly the long finned variety.  They've lasted through all of my initial learning stages of fish keeping and all the mistakes.  I've had them since I started a few years ago, so I expect they'll start to pop their clogs in the comming year


----------



## Moss Man (5 Oct 2007)

Zebra Danios are nice fish, I have Danio Kyathit which is my favourite danio, although it ends to grow a bit larger. 

I also have the vietnamese minnow, Tanichthys micagammae, the advantage I can see with this fish is its small size, but maybe Zebra Danios would be a better option as they are faster swimmers.


----------



## fishy1 (29 Oct 2007)

I know this thread has been going on for a while now, and so you probabky don't want to add any more fish, but a decent sized shoal of Harlequins looks lovely.  They really colour up nicely, andzip all around the tank making them fun to watch.


----------

